# Carnivorous Plant How-to



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

So I don't do many how's, and this isn't particularly tough to do but I find it helps to see how others do what we do. And here we go...

The Stuff:










I took the Styrofoam cube and cut it down to size so it would fit in the pot. Then I used the Dollar Tree floral wire to begin the stem. I built the stem up with aluminum foil. I used a spoon to scoop out the insides of the floral foam half-circles to make the mouth and taped the backs with masking tape leaving it opened a bit. At this point it looked like this:










The pot is a terracotta one I tried to age years ago ,unsuccessfully, I made it better later on. After the step mentioned above I covered the entire body with masking tape and then I sculpted the rest of her using Celluclay. Building her up and trying to add in plantlike details like these roots here:










I finished sculpting her and spray painted her using to different colors of green, gloss spray paint using a layering technique, kind of like airbrushing (I think.)
The foliage you see here is Dollar Tree greenery stuck through the foam in the appropriate places.

I covered the "dirt" of the pot using another Dollar Tree find, floral moss. 
And used cut off golf tees for her teeth.










I ended up painting the horrible looking pot with Terracotta craft spray paint I found at Lowe's. It dries with the texture of Terracotta, very cool.

Here's a pic of a plain old Dollar Tree pot repainted using cheap gray primer, a second coating of cheap black spray paint, and a final coat of the Terracotta craft paint. I didn't coat the pot entirely with the Terracotta because I wanted it to appear aged and interesting.










Anyway there's my tutorial. 
Hope I helped out somebody.

Thanks for reading and happy haunting!!


----------



## Alyson K (Aug 2, 2013)

Very awesome! I might have to give this a try, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Feed me Seymore!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

very cool


----------



## kmwoods6580 (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks good bud, just one question for you. Where did you find leaves big enough for your prop. I'm asking cause I'm also trying to to make and evil plant and am looking forward to when I get to that point.


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sure no problem. I got the leaves at the Dollar Tree, just $1 apiece. That's also where I got the floral wire and the floral moss.
I also forgot to put in a step, I made her a tongue out of Crayola air dry clay, and painted it with a deep red gloss color. You can't see it very well in the pics. 
Can't wait to see your completed project :jol:


----------

